# teacup stingray tank size



## epic93 (Sep 30, 2008)

does anyone know what size of tank I should get for a teacup stingray. I have a 30 gallon that only has danios and angels so It would be nice if I could start it off in there. 

:fish:


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

you really need a MINIMUM of a 75 gallon, and better to have a 120 (2 foot wide), because the size of a "teacup" ray is still 14-16 inches, not including tail. Rays put off a bunch of urea, and therefore can easily pollute a tank with out enough filtration and water volume. I would defiantly advise against putting ANY kind of ray in a 30 gallon tank.


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

yeh no way for a thirty even when young i agree with mike on the 120 but i would give them the extra two feet of length and get a 125 since they can be pretty active


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

reason i recommend a 120 is cause it is 4x2x2, where the 125 is only 18 inches wide, a little cramped when you talk about the tail length too. either tank works, everyone has their own preferences. what would be even better is a 180 or a 210


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

yeh that would be best


----------



## turkeyboy85 (Oct 4, 2008)

i would say even bigger... tea cups are a general term for a young ray. Most likly it is a reticulated ray that will still get 16-18" disk and they have larger tails then other rays


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

yeh turkeyboy is right no thirty gallons


----------

